# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Pijnlijke teen

## poezeke

sinds een paar jaar heb ik pijn in mijn middenvoet, dit is nu al een halfjaar overgegaan naar een pijnlijk steken in mijn grote teen. Terwijl ik mijn hele leven op hoge hakken heb kunnen lopen moet ik me nu tevreden stellen met schoenen met een verhoging 1 cm onder de voet en max 2.5 cm onder de hiel.
elke onverwachte kromming van de teen, ergens tegen stoten, op een steentje trappen, doet verschrikkelijke pijn. Is er nog iemand die deze symptonen heeft en weet wat er aan te doen is ?

----------


## Sefi

Heb je al steunzolen geprobeerd? 
Misschien is het 't verstandigst om eens een foto te laten maken van je voet. Misschien heb je wel artrose ofzo. 
Ik ben wel bekend met pijn in de voeten. Mijn voetbeentjes 'schieten' regelmatig verkeerd en dat doet ook erg pijn.

----------


## dotito

Ik sluit mij voledig bij Sefi aan foto of anders een NMR daar zien ze alles op.

----------


## Suske'52

@ POEZEKE , ik heb in het verleden jaren rond gelopen met pijnlijke voeten-
tenen en op leeftijd 50 jaar ( overgangsjaren) gekomen, is alles in versnelling gegaan na jaren discussies over is het artrose ja of nee en ieder krijgt wel artrose met ouder worden ( huisdokter) ,uiteindelijk bij een fysio -arts en orthopedie -arts en podoloog geweest , na scan voeten was er duidelijk wat aan de hand en kreeg ik te horen van te lang gewacht te hebben  :Confused: daarna zijn er 3 operaties geweest en nu na 14 mnd. na laatste operatie mag ik zeggen dat de helse pijnen en het stappen ( wel beperkt ) verbetert zijn maar rechtervoet 2tenen vastgezet grote teen en teen d'er naast -linkerv. 1 teen grote .Loop nu op schoenen dikke zool en hak minstens 5 cm ; anders geraak ik niet vooruit , kan niet blootvoets meer lopen . In het verleden heb ik op dit forum hierover geschreven onder de naam / Lara'52 VASTZETTEN TENEN ; ik ben wel blij dat ik doorgegaan op wilskracht want velen raden het mij af, maar na 20 jaar ellendige voeten kan ik zeggen (wel beperkt )ik ben blij voor het resultaat wel door 2verschillende dokters geopereerd de eerste dokter wou mijn rechtervoet niet meer operen en na 4 jaar zoeken uiteindelijk in Dendermonde ST.Blasius ziekenhuis bij DR . De Wachter voet/been specialist .Ik hoop vr. jou dat er een oplossing komt en laat je niet zomaar weg sturen met een uitleg van ....VOLHOUDEN vr. een oplossing te zoeken  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Poezeke,

Ben het helemaal met Suske'52 eens! Is er inmiddels al iets aangedaan of loop je nog steeds met zoveel pijn rond?

----------


## christel1

Ik ben ook geopereerd aan een teen door Dr De Wachter, was wel 14 dagen op mijn tanden bijten daarna van de pijn (hallux valgus aan 4de teen) maar nu kan ik terug normaal stappen. Toch zeker eens naar daar gaan, heel sympathieke dokter en kent zijn job
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

@..
Ja er zitten wel al wat wisselstukken in maar dat werkt toch allemaal terug normaal, allé voor mij toch. Ja als je je heup breekt moeten ze er wel een reserve in steken of je blijft zitten, ja die teen deed zeer en toen heb ik maar besloten om er een stukje te laten afsnijden, CVS een jaar 's nachts aan de baxter gelegen, blaas laten optrekken (incontinent is niet plezant als je nog geen 40 bent), gal weggenomen (galstenen), 2 keer een buikhernia laten opereren, keizersnede bij mijn eerste kind en een stent gestoken, en osteoporose (dus ik breek makkelijk) maar verder gaat alles prima hoor. Ik zie er de humor wel van in, ik heb wel een paar prachtlittekens maar ik trek me daar niet veel van aan, 't geneest schoon zeg ik dan altijd. En ik lach nog veel en mijn ventje zegt dat ik met mijn reservestukken veel beter ben dan hem, gaat er ook een paar vragen. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Hé ..., 
Vind het echt naar voor jou dat je vastgekluisterd zit aan een scootmobiel. Ik ben tenminste nog mobiel, kan nog alles doen wat ik wil, ik mag natuurlijk niet overdrijven. En je vriend dan ook nog eens in de WAO, lijkt me helemaal niet leuk. Ik kan me je situatie wel zo wat inbeelden, mijn broer zijn zoon van 30 heeft MS en zit dus al jaren vast in zijn rolstoel, hij was net 18 toen het werd vastgesteld, had eigenlijk nog niets van zijn jeugd gehad en dan wordt zo'n diagnose gesteld. Je wereld stort helemaal in, 't was een hele intelligente jongen, wou voor ingenieur gaan studeren maar dit kon allemaal niet meer. Mijn broer heeft heel zijn huis verbouwd om toch wat privacy te geven aan zijn zoon want alleen wonen is geen optie, hij krijgt teveel opstoten van MS en daar zit je dan. Dus nee, ik klaag niet, ik leef van dag tot dag en maak geen plannen voor de toekomst en daar voel ik me goed bij, genieten gewoon van het leven 
Greetz
Christel1

----------

